# What do you think?



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

What do you think this chick is!? It was the extra from mcmurray and jus curious what y'all think!? I kno it's to soon but I'm anxious!! I have a few pics of it standing next to an black austrolorp chick!!! Also has feathered feet!! He or she is te lighter color one!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beats me but sure is super cute!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Check out the video on this page, does your baby look like this ? Its hard to tell the color with the red light. 
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/bantam_blue_cochin_bantams.html
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/blue_cochins.html


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank y'all! Apyl so for ur dead on!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks to be Cochin legs! Adorable little balls of fluff!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Any more ideas in this chick now that he's getting older!!?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is still Blue Cochin


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Good!! I hope it is there real pretty!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry. They are real pretty lol


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Definitely Cochin I'm hatching a bunch out now they look identical


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Be careful Nate! My free chick was a rooster! I didn't care though ! Turned out to be the best rooster yet!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My mystery chick was a rooster too. I wonder if most are (sort of figured...) He ended up being a Dark Brahma. I do love those feathered feet.  Good luck with your wee chickie.


----------



## fingrlikinchikn_1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cochin is a good possibility, but it also looks very much like a blue or splash Marans. 
Does that hatchery sell Marans?

Good luck! Sure cute no matter what!


----------

